
Code Splitting with Vue.js and Webpack - rbanffy
https://vuejsdevelopers.com/2017/07/03/vue-js-code-splitting-webpack/
======
keyle
Been using Vue extensively for a while now. I have had no need for this kind
of shenanigans, even in a medium/large scale application...

In my experience, most of the time is spent waiting on the server. If
something is that expensive to render, load your sub components in nextTick?

~~~
KaoruAoiShiho
Your app is just not big enough. I've worked on projects where this is
absolutely required.

~~~
KillerRabbitt
Is there an obvious threshold even a project becomes big enough to warrant
splitting up?

~~~
lhorie
I'd say it's not really as much a threshold as it is a damning realization.
Usually you just keep developing, things get shipped, business as usual. Then
eventually someone high up raises slowness as an issue, and that's when you
realize that you've got a problem.

In a previous job, we were clocking at some 30k+ DOM elements worth of densely
packed features on any given page before the company decided to put resources
into fixing performance.

------
hungerstrike
This is also built into Create-React-App via async imports and it’s a must-
have for large apps. It’s also very useful if you have to load resources for
multi lingual apps.

